

Ask HN: How does Netflix restrict login sharing on the iPhone? - wensing

Since it seems possible to share your login with as many people as you want and have them all streaming the on-demand video on their iPhones, how do they prevent or limit this?  Do they do it at a software level?  Does the iPhone SDK give you access to the mac address of the hardware so they can determine unique device count?
======
gnok
An app can grab the unique UUID for each device. I believe their restriction
is 7 unique devices.

